# Self setting parallels for the drilling vice



## metaler (23 Jan 2017)

When drilling a part, supported by parallels in the drilling machine vice it is probable that, like me, you have had the problem of keeping the parallels away from the drill as the drill breaks through. The device in this video virtually eliminates the problem, except if any part of a holes diameter breaks into an area closer than 2mm from its edge. Even then, there are ways to avoid the problem whilst still using the device. 

You will find a link to the video on this page http://www.homews.co.uk/page147.html 

I know I have repeated the following many times but for those new to my videos an index of those already public can be found here http://www.homews.co.uk/page617a.html 

Harold Hall


----------



## bugbear (23 Jan 2017)

metaler":qd7wjg3t said:


> I know I have _repeated the following many times_ ...


This is only your 5th post?!

BugBear


----------



## Bm101 (23 Jan 2017)

Looks like a very useful website, thanks for the link metaler.


----------



## novocaine (23 Jan 2017)

I put a tiny dot of CA on each parallel then fit them to the vice (normally checking them for square and parallel before the glue sets). when done (they tend to stay in for a while to be honest) a lick with a touch and out they pop, no harm no foul.


----------



## Inspector (23 Jan 2017)

The machinists where I used to work would often put a blob or two of plasticine / modling clay to hold the parallels. 

Pete


----------



## porker (23 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that Harold. Will be making one of these when my machines are back in action. Was reading one of your books last night!


----------



## metaler (23 Jan 2017)

You are correct BugBear it was rather an exaggeration. I did though give the link a mention in one of my earlier posts on the forum. However, as I have links to over 30 forum and are presently working with 17, I do tend to standardise my comments without thought.
Harold


----------



## woodpig (23 Jan 2017)

Nice to see you on here Harold!


----------

